# Who's Still Awake



## Adksuperman (3/7/14)

So.... I'm sitting here at work, waiting....and wating some more. Who's still awake and what be your reason arrrr??


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

Me


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

Like to surf the net at night


----------



## Adksuperman (3/7/14)

Working or Pawning?


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

Not working . Work during the day but finish late like 8 pm so this is my quiet time .....


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

What do u do working at this time?


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Yea why you working!! I'm catching up on my reading before bed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adksuperman (3/7/14)

I work for MTN, busy with network upgrades. Can only be done after 2 am


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Haha or all the customers go NUTS  Are you allowed to vape indoors there?


----------



## Adksuperman (3/7/14)

We'll i'm alone here so I do , trying to set off the smoke alarms but it ain't working

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

it will 


just incase you have security


----------



## Chef Guest (4/7/14)

Last night was the first time I'd slept since Sunday night. Needless to say I was a complete zombie... And now I'm at it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

And tonight I cant sleep becouse Jaco is in hospital


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

No man, nothing serious i hope! 1 visit a year for 1 family memeber is enough already!

All the best!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

Well, dont know if he is oky, will find out tomorrow


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

hey lady, everything okay @annemarievdh? why is he in the hospital, first you and now him... you making us stress here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hey lady, everything okay @annemarievdh? why is he in the hospital, first you and now him... you making us stress here


 
He is still in Hospital, had a quad bike accident on Sunday and refused to listen to me and go to the doctor. Now if they don’t get the swelling down on his leg, the blood flow to his foot wont restore and he can loos his foot. So now I hope he will listen to me in the future


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

oh  that's hectic!!!!! shame man, hope they manage to get that swelling down, best of luck that side :hug:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> oh  that's hectic!!!!! shame man, hope they manage to get that swelling down, best of luck that side :hug:


 
I'm not to worried, I'm sure he is going to be fine. With my last visit now the swelling is down by more than a 1/4. So all is fine :hug:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (11/7/14)

wow! Listen the the wife you say!

*Makes notes*


Jokes a side im glad its not serious

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlennBarton (11/7/14)

Sometimes if I stay up too long a few days in a row my sleeping schedule gets all out of wack... If that happens, I use the "extra" time at night to work on my own projects and slowly ease myself back into a normal sleeping rhythm. 

Has anyone here tried https://www.kandypens.com? What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (16/7/14)

Sometimes, life comes knocking and reminds me that it's not all about work... 

But that only happens rarely. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------

